# How to watch diamond jubilee celebrations



## stephchica (May 23, 2012)

Does anyone have any ideas on how we can watch on tv/internet the diamond jubilee celebrations that are going on in the UK?
Thanks!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

stephchica said:


> Does anyone have any ideas on how we can watch on tv/internet the diamond jubilee celebrations that are going on in the UK?
> Thanks!


you could install something like Expatsheild & watch that way


----------



## purpleflower (Jan 27, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> you could install something like Expatsheild & watch that way


You can watch it on skynews.com


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

It's on BBC world, sky news, and CNN... I am watching it here in Cairo


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

The concert with Paul McCartney et al is being broadcast live on Spanish Radio 3, starting at 8 pm.

Este lunes, homenaje musical a Isabel II en Radio 3 - Noticias


----------



## Lydnem (Jun 3, 2012)

You can use things like veetle if someone is providing a stream. Or you can watch bbc1 and itv on here hd2012films.co.cc but you must click on the one that doesnt say UK only unless your ip address is in the UK


----------

